# Snowed October 26



## Ernie (Oct 27, 2008)

We got snow in Aurora, Illinois yesterday (10/26). Of course, no accumulation, but it snowed for Pete's sake. I was in the process of bringing in the last of my plants from outside. Yep, due to a busy fall and out of planned laziness, I left the Parvis and a portion of the Brachys outside through two light frosts and several very chilly nights although they were protected by a plastic greenhouse "tent" with some mild supplemental heat. The days have been mild and many very bright, and they seem to have loved it. All the kids are in now. About 20% of the collection spent the season outside. Always hard to fit them back inside- bench space seems to disappear. 

-Ernie


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 27, 2008)

It was snowing up here in Minnestoa as well. Saturday it was still a balmy 62 F. Sunday on the other hand, I was raking leaves with the snow blowing around me at a temperature of 34 F. Winter is here.....

Robert


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Ernie
The 2 light frosts you got in early Oct, stopped about 6 blocks west of me. I love living just below the ancient shoreline of Lake Michigan. It was neat to see driving west to work, the line coincided with Green Bay Rd. I'm close enough to the Lake that the heat of the lake reliably holds off the first frost here by at least 2 to 4 weeks. I will get nailed tonight. 

For you chicago area folks, Green Bay Rd, (Ridge Rd in Chi proper) is following an ancient shoreline from when the Lake was higher. There are steps down, and you can see them as you head east on streets like Irving or Montrose. 

My few Chinese Cymbidiums got their dose of chill last night. Tonight all will be inside.


----------



## Candace (Oct 27, 2008)

It was close to 80 degrees here yesterday. Brrrr.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 27, 2008)

Candace said:


> It was close to 80 degrees here yesterday. Brrrr.



oh you......shut up......

Robert


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 27, 2008)

they're sayin' we may get a dusting tomorrow night
pfui!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 27, 2008)

Candace said:


> It was close to 80 degrees here yesterday. Brrrr.



Candace, your :evil:.. maybe we should all spend the winter with you !!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2008)

Yayyyyyyy! a greenhouse finally! Thanx Candace!


----------



## nikv (Oct 27, 2008)

Cold and snow are the two primary reasons why I moved from Minnesota to California when I got out of university. I feel bad for you folks who have to endure it. oke:


----------



## Candace (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday, we were actually commenting on the unusually warm weather. Nah, there's no global warming. We have a 2 hour drive to Tahoe-skiing and snow and a 2 hour drive to the beach. So that's a pretty happy medium. I can visit the snow but don't have to live in it. I do miss the Fall colors and change of seasons that we don't really get here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> It was snowing up here in Minnestoa as well. Saturday it was still a balmy 62 F. Sunday on the other hand, I was raking leaves with the snow blowing around me at a temperature of 34 F. Winter is here.....
> 
> Robert


A taste of Winter -- but not Winter yet. Later this week, temps are supposed to be in the high 50's. Unfortunately, that won't last.


----------



## Heather (Oct 27, 2008)

New York's supposed to get a few inches tonight! oke: at Ron.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 27, 2008)

Bizzarely, we have had no snow yet. In fact, I was out watering trees and shrubs in my yard today as it has been so dry this fall. And even enjoyed a beverage on the patio with the hubby tonight; it was still about 15C (62F). Too bad it gets dark by 7 pm now though. And we could get a blizzard any day...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2008)

Still much too warm in NYC for snow.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 28, 2008)

Snowed today in New Brunswick, NJ....but not further south where I live. Started around 930am and by noon there were 3 heavy wet inches. Most of it has been beaten down by more rain now.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2008)

Heather said:


> New York's supposed to get a few inches tonight! oke: at Ron.



yes, yippee... my snow tires won't be on until next week. will probably be skating to work tomorrow


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 28, 2008)

Yikes we have 1" of wet snow down already...Curse of Heather I call it...the she demon...now where is my ice scraper...snow bush and I can't find a winter coat...sheesh


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2008)

Hahaha, I'm still not wearing a jacket to work in NYC!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 29, 2008)

careful Eric  You are on slippery ground :evil:


I WANT SPRING


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, to my suprise it flurried just before lunch but none lasted on the ground! How weird!


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2008)

Curses!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2008)

4" for you Friday!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> 4" for you Friday!



heh! our forecast friday night is 37˚f and rain... hopefully no snow though maybe the lucky northerners up near the park will get some snow. they had 4 or more inches the other day when we had maybe one and that was rained away eventually


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2008)

It was 60+ in Michigan today. Tonight was a great night for the trick or treaters, but very few were coming around!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 1, 2008)

My thermometer hit 70 yesterday! I can't remember sweating, doing yard work on Oct. 31st! I'm not complaining. It seems we usually have alot more leaves down at this time but there holding on  , waiting til the weather gets crappy!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 1, 2008)

It's supposed to get into the low 60's here today, but there's snow in the forecast for Tuesday :sob:


----------

